

ShowHN: Multi-profile anonymous social networking - motoford

Hello Everyone,<p>I'm at the point where I would like to show my weekend project. It's definitely slow moving, as I've been working on it in my spare time. I was going to post this a few weeks ago, but right when I was about to, we had the start of a pretty constant flow of web based and mobile apps that do similar things. I didn't want to pile on with a me too, but at this point I'm not sure I'll ever get a clean window.<p>It's core assumption is that we are different people depending on who we are interacting with, and we don't really want to mix our family, friends, and work. In my own case, I didn't want my family seeing anything my vulger and lovingly abusive sportbike friends post. And my dirt-track friends would probably beat the crap out of my smart-alec geek friends, better to just never even let them know the other exists. I'm not even going to tell you the deal with my cousins...<p>Caveats: I'm one guy working over my garage in my spare time. I'm not a designer. I have tons of bugs to fix. I know my examples are corny. It's running on crappy hardware, if many of you hit it I'm sure you will kill it. I don't consider it MVP, even though it has more built than a lot of so-called MVPs I see.<p>Having said all that, I would really appreciate feedback. I know a lot of people like Facebook, and if you are happy with it, this is probably not anything you would ever want to use. But for those dissatisfied, I present a different take.<p>http://www.connexation.com<p>If you click on the "learn more" button, you can see screenshots and get a feel without signing up.<p>I'm almost afraid to hit submit, but I thank everyone who read this far,
======
rys
Is the technical approach any different from G+'s circles, where you can limit
which circles can see certain content?

~~~
motoford
In my mind it's different in that with certain groups of people, I want to be
myself, and with others, I want to be semi-anonymous.

To me it's more like being a member of multiple message forums, where you
might have a different name, avatar, and whole manner of speaking to go with
the subject matter of the forum.

